# What does the M3 Sport button do?



## Wingboot (Jan 8, 2002)

JPinTO said:


> *PS: Can you tell that my M3 hat is back on?
> 
> Thanks - JP *


Interesting. I have always agreed with your views on the current I6 and hopes of a V8 M3 in the near future. Why the change of heart?

Where is your sig?


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Mystikal said:


> *When you're rocking it out, i.e. you're STUCK. I turn off ASC whenever I'm on neighbourhood streets though, the thing goes crazy with all of those deep-snow and ice stop and go's. SOME wheelspin at that speed doesn't hurt. *


Don't you just end up spinning one wheel? :dunno:


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *Don't you just end up spinning one wheel? :dunno: *


Yes, to a certain extent. The car does move though, there is a lot more grip with winter tires than you expect.


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

The trouble with DSC in the snow is that the ABD system eventually underwhelms the engine and believe it or not your wheels won't move at all. Turning it off allows for some hope of traction once your tire(s) melt the snow/ice below them.

JP, the M3 can take 17" wheels. So you would want to go with a 225/50/17. If you got a set of M68's for example, and you got the staggered setup (17x7.5 and 17x8.5), 225/50/17 would work for the fronts and 245/45/17 would work for the backs (or 235/50/17 if you can find em).

I've seen several M3s riding around town here this winter, all with snows. I would presume the car would be no harder to control than a 330, honestly. Once you break traction, it's all over anyways.  Just taking it easy and modulating the throttle properly should be enough (coupled with snow tires of course) to let you get through it all just fine. That's my plan anyhow, should an M3 fall into my lap in the near future. 

BTW I think the sport button would affect output horsepower (not potential horsepower, if you will). Since the TBs are open that much more, more air/fuel is being mixed and thusly more power is being produced, hence the acceleration enhancement. It's a technicality though, since it's actual output power based over time, as you depress the pedal. But the fact that pressing the button while holding a steady throttle causes the car to accelerate further demonstrates this. Again though, it's not like with the sport button on suddenly the engine is capable of 360hp.


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

I want an M3 hat too...

I've found out that M3 without sunroof and with manual seats will have about slightly more headroom than my current 325 with sunroof and power seats, and I've confirmed for the umpteenth time that I don't really want a car any heavier/bigger than E46...

I got my fingers crossed  But I also already have all the options and colours figured out  Heh.


C'mon, JP. You know you want it!


----------



## sabre (Feb 27, 2003)

*Here's the info I have.*

I don't know the source for these images so I don't know if the numbers or graph are accurate. This is at minimum a representation of what sport mode does, possibly exactly what it does.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Here's the info I have.*



sabre said:


> *I don't know the source for these images so I don't know if the numbers or graph are accurate. This is at minimum a representation of what sport mode does, possibly exactly what it does.*


hey sabre!


----------



## sabre (Feb 27, 2003)

Hey atyclb!


----------

